# wheel spacers



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im buying some wheel spacers soon and i was wondering whats the strongest wheel spacers you can buy? i was lookin at highlifters and g forces but before i buy some i want to get some opinions thansk


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not a wheel spacer kind of a guy but i believe as long as u dont get the stud extension style ull b find with strength with any brand


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Rubberdown Customs has them too, and I agree stay away from the stud extensions and get the billet alum rings.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown Customs!! Paul has MANY thicknesses of spacers and full hub washers also, "when strength matters" RDC FTW!!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Check out SuperATV I have them on the rzr awesome set.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Get the ones from extreme products there made of 3/16 steel plate with pipe and bolts all welded together. Very strong spacers I had them on my 500 Honda stacked 2" spacers with 1.5" spacers on top of them then sra rims mounted on top of both spacers. After I sold the Honda I mounted the spacers on my 700 rhino. Never had one problem with them. I've had the aluminum ones from hl there not as good as the extreme products spacers.


----------

